# Is it possible to edit and old review?



## abbekit (Nov 18, 2005)

In years past I have used several different photo websites to upload photos of timeshares we've stayed in.  I did not stick with some of these sites and therefore have had my accounts closed and the photos are no longer available for viewing.  

Since I including links to these sites in several reviews the readers will no longer be able to find the photos unless the old review can be revised with an updated photo link.  Is this possible for a TUGS volunteer to do so?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 18, 2005)

abbekit said:
			
		

> Is this possible for a TUGS volunteer to do so?



Yes, email the Review Manager for that geographical area.
TUG Volunteer List


----------



## Keitht (Nov 18, 2005)

abbekit said:
			
		

> I did not stick with some of these sites and therefore have had my accounts closed and the photos are no longer available for viewing.
> 
> Since I including links to these sites in several reviews the readers will no longer be able to find the photos unless the old review can be revised with an updated photo link.  Is this possible for a TUGS volunteer to do so?



If you have access to copies of the photos it might be better to provide the reps with those.  They can then be incorporated in the resort review pages.  That would prevent a recurrence of the same problem at a later date.


----------



## abbekit (Nov 18, 2005)

*Too many photos to include!*



			
				Keitht said:
			
		

> If you have access to copies of the photos it might be better to provide the reps with those.  They can then be incorporated in the resort review pages.  That would prevent a recurrence of the same problem at a later date.



Keith,

I did attach photos in the actual reviews (which were posted) but I also linked to a many more than were possible to put up on TUGS.  I don't know if other people are like me but I really love to see lots of photos from TUGGERS to get a better idea of a place.

Is it still possible to include photos in the new review system?  When photos were carried over from the old system they are quite tiny and hard to see.  I also miss the resort layout maps that were linked in the old system (i.e. for the Pahios in Hawaii).


I know that TUGS just updated the web site but I'd love to see something in reviews like the system that Trip Advisor recently added where photos can be easily attached to reviews.    

I'm not complaining though!  I really appreciate all the work you volunteers do to keep this the best website for timeshare information!

Thanks,
Pam


----------

